# any issues with the t-shirt stretching/shrinking at a different rate when embroidered



## JoeMo (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd like to add some stitched lines to a printed design and wondered what issues there might be with regards to the t-shirt stretching or shrinking at a different rate to the stitching.

The design would need 4 lines of plain straight stitch zig zagging from left to right to form an M shape on its side. Would this need a backing material to be added to the T as with embroidery or should there be no need?

FYI, Im using Jerzees 180gsm T shirts


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Embroidery won't effect whether a T shrinks or stretches. Backing ( light cutaway) should be used for a light material such as a T to stablize during the embroidery process & maintain the embroidery through repeated washings.


----------



## JoeMo (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks Jennifer. I was worried that if the tshirt material shrunk a bit it would end up bunched or misshapen around the stitching.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Just use the stabilizer inside the shirt and it will be fine. It will last longer than the shirt.


----------

